# Louise Rogers - I'm in love



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Not usually a fan of well built women but I was just watching this today

http://www.theactivechannel.com/player/promo/14

She is so fkn sexy. :bounce:

Nothing more to add really. A bit random but there you go.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea im the same but i agree she is fine!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice but I prefer Danni Levy personally 

http://images.starnow.com/images/member/39/profile/medium/85139_1584911.jpg


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't get fcuk all done if she was in the gym next to me training:lol:

She is HOT:bounce:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I prefer Danni Levy personally
> 
> http://images.starnow.com/images/member/39/profile/medium/85139_1584911.jpg


Cracking body but not great from the neck up. Still would though. :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

When she's doing bent over row.. mg: the rack!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

she's awesome

not well built in my book though, i was expecting Roseanne Barr


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Cracking body but not great from the neck up. Still would though. :lol:


 :ban:

Louise is a very good looking chick, wicked bod and is a lovely person too :rockon: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> :ban:
> 
> Louise is a very good looking chick, wicked bod and is a lovely person too :rockon: :bounce: :thumb:


I was talking about Dani Levy.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I was talking about Dani Levy.


oohhh sowi :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> oohhh sowi :lol:


No probs.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you see her ******** in them bottoms??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Easy guys she posts on her sometimes, and Muscle talk I believe.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed. :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Shes hot as fcuk.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Google marzia prince!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I dont find her attractive at all, face to boney looking with a masculine hint to it :confused1:

Dani levy for me is way nicer:thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> Google marzia prince!


Fcukin to right:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Fcukin to right:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


Heavenly!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

i knew id seen her before, i saw her at body expo and thought she looked familiar. Im on about Louise Rogers


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Louise Rogers doesn't look big. :confused1:

She's in great shape though, looks amazing.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

julie lohre

yum


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh yeah louise is my new girl crush, she's currently my laptop wallpaper for inspiration!

saw her a few times at bodypower and had to resist the urge to stare!


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> I dont find her attractive at all, face to boney looking with a masculine hint to it :confused1:
> 
> Dani levy for me is way nicer:thumbup1:


VsyeXQgvEVA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL you perverts

Louise (and Mark) are two of my best mates.

I will take bribes for introductions


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

And Jeremy Irons ! Dry joke !!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

average,,,its leona for me.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sure i saw Louise Rogers in Guildford on Saturday.

My missus wasn't too impressed when i said "yeah, i've seen videos of her on the internet" :thumb:


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

phwooooooorrrrr


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smitch - Lou lives up that way so quite possible.

I'll reiterate she's one of my closest friends as is Mark so reserve your comments with that in mind guys please


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I'll reiterate she's one of my closest friends as is Mark so reserve your comments with that in mind guys please


She looks like a very nice young lady who my Mum would be happy for me to bring home and meet! (if she wants!!!!) 

How's that Tom?! :thumb:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Louise Rogers is just stunning what a bod and she gorgeous.

Shes number 1 on my sexiest fems list Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Smitch - Lou lives up that way so quite possible.
> 
> I'll reiterate she's one of my closest friends as is Mark so reserve your comments with that in mind guys please


There's a lot of women in great shape round this area, must be something in the water!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

19 seconds in, is that a Camel Toe or a Moose Knuckle?!?!?!?!


----------

